# Coppie di fatto (De facto couples)



## RosieDee (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm looking to register as a de facto couple with my Italian partner.

Basically we are required to be registered as a famiglia anagrafica in the city registry but I can only seem to find documentation and instructions to do the civil union.

Your help is much appreciated.

Many thanks,
Dani


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you talking about the new civil unions legislation that recently (2016) passed? The government still has a few months to promulgate instructions and start allowing civil unions (and anything else the new law allows), but they will start later this year (2016). Give your commune just a little more time.


----------

